# Micron Sieve



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Has anyone on the forum experimented with sieving for brewed coffee, and do you have any sources for a cheap sieve? (ideally 125 microns).

Camv6's thread just reminded me about the idea, looked into it a while back when matey in the WBC used a sieve in his routine for espresso but everything I found was really expensive or just not in a format friendly to small scale sieving of coffee.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I would be up some do this for brewed and espresso and seeing what the results are ..

I know Gary had some idea of cheapish ones .Mr D link us up ....


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Are you talking about sieving before loading into the PF?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

You can get them on eBay cheap sold as aquarium sieves


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Are you talking about sieving before loading into the PF?


No sieving the coffee after it has poured , like you would a lumpy custard......


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> No sieving the coffee after it has poured , like you would a lumpy custard......


Errr have to ask why?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Errr have to ask why?


Do you really ????.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I do believe so...

Or are you pulling my leg?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Froggy have you never had a lumpy coffee?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

But Aaron says someone used to use it as part of his routine, would he be testing as part of a routine?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> But Aaron says someone used to use it as part of his routine, would he be testing as part of a routine?


Go check the WBC clip links

He proper sieves his espresso after he pours it into another cup to "redefine it"

I believe this was because he wasn't allowed a centrifuge as part of his routine ...

Perhaps next year


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Lumps are caused by too high a dissolved solids, they bond again in the cup, bit of a hazard with the ek's higher extractions


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I have attempted sieving espresso at home, I may be able to demonstrate with a clip later on tonight if people are interested ....


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Another step in the process!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Another step in the process!


Dub step ....


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Bleeding ears!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The sieve itself requires different levels of 'fineness' dependant on roast colour. Darker you go the lumpier the brew, obviously.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> The sieve itself requires different levels of 'fineness' dependant on roast colour. Darker you go the lumpier the brew, obviously.


I will try with some dsol later tonight to demonstrate


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

I used to pop mine through the Kaffeologie AeroPress filter. Much more flavour clarity, less lumps for sure. Shame I lost it. Now I sometimes just line the portafilter with the AP paper filters. Not as nice though.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

This seems to be the only option available cheaply, not sure if it is good enough?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/125-MICRON-ZOOPLANKTON-STACKABLE-SIEVE-ROTIFERS-BRINE-SHRIMP-COPEPODS-MARINE-/321105749630

test sieves = very expensive


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm wondering if that is too small and would take too long though.

Also further reading online suggests that 250 micron might be better for brewed, I'm fairly sure that the guy in the wbc routine was using 125 micron for his espresso though.

To complicate matters further, Prufrock also suggest sieving at 1000 micron to remove the boulders!


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Also worth trying is putting the espresso cup in a sonic bath after extraction for a quick blast. The cavitation helps break up the lumps and boosts the TDS significantly. A little trick I picked up from my lab days trying to dissolve substances to run an NMR. I got a wee bath from Lidl for about a tenner. Does the job but isn't quite lab spec!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Wha!!

Ok here we go,

1. Turn grinder on.

2. Grind beans into a yogurt pot/funnel/any device lying round the kitchen, dont forget to thwack grinder!

3. Poke grinds with anything that is long and thin, paperclip, cocktail stick, off cut fingernail.

4. Level with finger.

5. Wiggle tamper round the edge.

6. Firm but light tamp.

7. Pop in machine and pour your shot.

8, Take your freshly poured shot and put through a sieve, anywhere between 150 and 1000 micron should cover it.

9, Pour your shot back in a cup.

10, Put your cup in a bath that shakes it round.

11, Lastly, put your shot in the microwave as its more than likely cold now!

Start all over again for your second/wifes/dogs shot.

Did i miss anything?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yes you didn't refract it for the yield


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

michaelg said:


> Also worth trying is putting the espresso cup in a sonic bath after extraction for a quick blast. The cavitation helps break up the lumps and boosts the TDS significantly. A little trick I picked up from my lab days trying to dissolve substances to run an NMR. I got a wee bath from Lidl for about a tenner. Does the job but isn't quite lab spec!


We have some kind of sonic bath at wok ....

Need to take that tonight


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Ahhh yes forgot about the STD Probe.

Silly me.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Ahhh yes forgot about the STD Probe.
> 
> Silly me.


Now you're just being facetious!


----------

